# I.S.C.T. 1st Images of new dual 8” - 12” PR Enclosure Template Build Up ….



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

In all my research over time I have mostly been looking for Driver chassis which are distinctively different and suited in correspondence to some of my own enclosure ideas.
The two driver chassis I became extremely interested in, and these I found only a few weeks ago were the ‘Tang Band W8-740P 8" Subwoofer or the Tang Band W8-1363SBF 8" Paper Cone Subwoofer’ which I have read now a few big rave reviews about from Europe are also available on PE, and some people which had bough and used these already had something good to say about these!

So all in all the idea of this project was to developed around the ‘Tang Band W8-740P 8" Subwoofer’ & the ‘PRV Audio 8MR500-PhP-4 8" Mid-bass Midrange Woofer’ as main items to be used, and as this project is for multiple use and build in a 5 pack type configuration these packs can be exchanged in full or simple just slices of any of these packs. In any case the main baffle including face plates & decoupling rings can be at any time remodeled to suit different ideas as well. 

I was also thinking about using a Tweeter or maybe not – time will tell and with that as said before baffle plate adjustments can be made or even replaced for the full version or just for testing purposes Etc. All this is of course possible and in general the beauty of using the I.S.C.T. building method.

Tang Band:
https://www.parts-express.com/tang-band-w8-740p-8-subwoofer--264-854

https://www.parts-express.com/tang-band-w8-1363sbf-8-paper-cone-subwoofer-speaker--264-920

PRV:
https://www.parts-express.com/prv-audio-8mr500-php-4-8-midbass-midrange-woofer-4-ohm--294-2709


Multiple use of project enclosure:
A)	An enclosure which I could use as in this development with two 8” driver chassis & with or without a Tweeter Etc.
B)	The use of a Passive Radiator of a size up to15”.
C)	Also instead of using a Passive Radiator a larger woofer up to a size of 15” with a view of including Amplification Etc.


I modeled this project especially in packs (5) and it is assembled as such as well (easy to see from the Images attached) but with these packs which can be easily exchanged there are also quiet a few more items included as well like exchangeable enclosure volume, different size PRs, use of woofer speaker chassis and so on ….

1) A new idea in the set up of the decoupling the Cabinet footing (6 to 8 Spikes required due to the weight of the enclosure) remodeled for extreme heavy loads like 160 / 180 Kg
.
2) Speaker chassis and PR decoupling as well as Tweeter Faceplate decoupling (free floating) with exchangeable faceplates and different positioning (out of center) of Tweeters Etc.

3) Pro high grade compound shielded 12 gauge Seimic Audio wiring channeled within the solid cabinet body itself and secured with an elastic rubber compound.

4) Inside dampening throughout with my own (Air Cushioning - Area Trapped Air Arresting Motion Suspension) just as used before in nearly all of my other projects and which is by now well proven.

This project I find is quiet interesting as the Tang Band woofer is the only one feeding its energy out put to the PR by a Labyrinth /Balancing type of a set up within which will ensure that the PR is equally supplied with the energy wave from different areas (there is of course much more to it but this should do for the moment), and initially I will start with just below 1 cubic foot of volume for the woofer (creating a smaller or for that matter larger volume as said before is easy enough), and the PRV Mid-bass Midrange Woofer will only be used above 200 - 300 Hz to 15.000 Hz so the enclosure volume for that chassis can be smaller as mid-range would be all what is expected of this speaker chassis.

Please Note: Pack 5 is incomplete (PR section) about another 6 slices missing!

rgs UpperCut


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I've used the W8-740P, in my tower sub build. Great driver with great specs.

That enclosure of yours probably weighs a ton!


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

fusseli said:


> I've used the W8-740P, in my tower sub build. Great driver with great specs.
> 
> That enclosure of yours probably weighs a ton!


Hi there,
Thanks for the reply!
Can you remember what volume you used in your build??? just out of interest as I found people used quiet small to quiet large so I just wanted to know as the specs give around 7 to 8 liter!
And YES front section can be hardly moved by myself and with rear section simple out of the question, but that is one very good point - weight. 

rgs UpperCut


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

It was 1cuft tuned near 30 Hz


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

fusseli said:


> It was 1cuft tuned near 30 Hz


Thanks, that is close to what I have at the moment (32.25 Ltr). rgs UpperCut


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi there again,

Here are a couple of new Images I made this afternoon, but still without the speaker chassis as these have not arrived as yet! rgs UpperCut


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

Well, not much happening just waiting that the driver & electronics to arrive. Just finished the inner & outer mounting - chassis decoupling plates. rgs Uppercut


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

The Tang Bang woofer arrived a day ago so time to run it in .... rgs UpperCut


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Have to say. Those really look awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi there,

The last time I send an Image was mid May and then I was waiting for my mid-range speakers chassis yet I'm sorry to say that I lost an air freight order and so I used a 8" midrange chassis I had lying around to complete this project as much as possible, and to wait for the next order with the right speakers to arrive - well, hopefully!

rgs UpperCut


----------

